# And, another new guy from Texas



## BigEd13 (Aug 2, 2019)

Been fishing for over 45 years, live on a lake 40 miles from the coast now.....best of both worlds. Looking into the FRS 12 by Salt Boatworks for the coastal bays and marshes. Looking forward to learning about skiffs and finding new fishing friends.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to MS, lots of good people on here from all walks of life. Texas is a big ole' coast, so if you don't mind narrow it down for us a little: upper, middle, or lower coast? I'm on the upper Texas coast.


----------



## BigEd13 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm outside West Columbia, Freeport-Surfside are the closest coastal towns. Drum and Christmas bays are where I've fished but I've never had a boat for saltwater so the FRS 12 will be my first foray into this world.


----------



## BigEd13 (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm actually from the Destin, Florida area and fished all over that region.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Lot a guys on here with a strong skiff back ground, unfortunately I am not one of them. My background of recent has been bay boats. Don't be bashful about reaching out in the forums if you have questions, guys are usually eager to help, best wishes with the new endeavor.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Welcome. I’m down in the SATX but fish out of Rockport most of the time.


----------



## SeaDrifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome! I work and live in Bryan/College Station and have a little place I escape to every chance I get just outside Port O'Connor in the township of Seadrift. After I wrap up this darn bathroom remodel I will begin a FRS 14 build myself.



Michael


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Galveston area here.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Houston based but fish everything from Galveston to SPI depending on weather and mood ! Welcome


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Welcome, BigEd13 from another even newer member from Brazoria County.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome. I'm in far North Houston but get down to the coast a couple of times a week, during the Winter months. Summers are in TN. I use a 16 ft tinny since I find a few oyster reefs occasionally. I'm always looking for someone who fishes during the week, mid-days. Takes me two hours to get down to the coast.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard BigEd and karstopo!


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Howdy boys, we'll see you around. I know you both will be where I frequent.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Outside of Austin here. Bass fish mostly but when I go coastal I frequent Corpus mostly and starting to explore Aransas Pass. We RV over to the Freeport/Galveston area a bit and I do a little wading around there.


----------

